# Slipanlage Dahme



## AndreasG (26. April 2015)

Moin zusammen,

gibt es eigentlich in Dahme / Holstein noch die Möglichkeit zu slippen?
Ich war schon lange nicht mehr da oben und der Bereich beim Taucherparkplatz wurde ja vor einiger Zeit umgebaut.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Stefan660 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Slipanlage Dahme*

Hallo Andreas,

der Slip am Campingplatz war letztes Jahr unbrauchbar, wie es aktuell aussieht weiß ich noch nicht. Beim Tauchverein ist eine Schranke davor und da kam auch nur ein Geländewagen runter. 

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Amigo-X (27. April 2015)

*AW: Slipanlage Dahme*

Guckst du hier: 
http://www.angeln-in-holstein.de/seiten/shslip.php


----------



## Trollegrund (27. April 2015)

*AW: Slipanlage Dahme*

Gestern haben 2 Sportangler aus Dahme (S-H) mit ihrem Kleinboot einen riesen Seenoteinsatz mit 7 Schiffen der DGZRS Küstenwache Zoll Polizei Marine usw. ausgelöst. Die beiden hatten Gerät für 3 Boote dabei mit aber nichteinmal einen Kompass geschweige den Schwimmwesten oder einen Anker. Die beiden haben sich dann ein ganz klein wenig verfahren.....und wurden bei Rerik (M-V) an Land geleitet. Einmal quer über die Lübecker Bucht! War gestern selbst auf See, ja es gibt Dorsch ohne Ende aber muss deswegen der letzte Rest im Kopf deswegen auch noch abschalten? Hab selbst wieder Mini Schlauchboote Kilometer weit vor der Küste gesehen, von den beiden die letzte Woche betrunken nachts mit hoher Geschwindigkeit von aussen gegen die Hafenmole gedonnert sind mal abgesehen. Was im Moment auf See ab geht ist stellenweise nurnoch DUMM. Wenn man kein seetüchtiges Boot mit Sicherheitsausrüstung hat fährt man Kutter oder mietet sich ein Boot. Wer bei Wind und Wellen in die See fällt ist eher ertrunken als irgendwo ein Retter die Leinen los hat. Hauptsache der Fisch beisst......


----------



## Fxndlxng (27. April 2015)

*AW: Slipanlage Dahme*



Trollegrund schrieb:


> Gestern haben 2 Sportangler aus Dahme (S-H) mit ihrem Kleinboot einen riesen Seenoteinsatz mit 7 Schiffen der DGZRS Küstenwache Zoll Polizei Marine usw. ausgelöst. Die beiden hatten Gerät für 3 Boote dabei mit aber nichteinmal einen Kompass geschweige den Schwimmwesten oder einen Anker. Die beiden haben sich dann ein ganz klein wenig verfahren.....und wurden bei Rerik (M-V) an Land geleitet. Einmal quer über die Lübecker Bucht! War gestern selbst auf See, ja es gibt Dorsch ohne Ende aber muss deswegen der letzte Rest im Kopf deswegen auch noch abschalten? Hab selbst wieder Mini Schlauchboote Kilometer weit vor der Küste gesehen, von den beiden die letzte Woche betrunken nachts mit hoher Geschwindigkeit von aussen gegen die Hafenmole gedonnert sind mal abgesehen. Was im Moment auf See ab geht ist stellenweise nurnoch DUMM. Wenn man kein seetüchtiges Boot mit Sicherheitsausrüstung hat fährt man Kutter oder mietet sich ein Boot. Wer bei Wind und Wellen in die See fällt ist eher ertrunken als irgendwo ein Retter die Leinen los hat. Hauptsache der Fisch beisst......



Geile Story! Und Vatertag kommt erst noch...


----------



## Aleksej85 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Slipanlage Dahme*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war am Samstag in Dahme. Die Slipanlage bei Campingplatz ist sehr gut mit festem boden fast bis zu Wasser. Dorsche haben auch sehr gut gebissen.


----------



## Nalguer (28. April 2015)

*AW: Slipanlage Dahme*

Bin am WE auch von Dahme aus unterwegs. In welcher Richtung und Tiefe hast du sie denn gefangen?
Wie siehts mit Hering in der Ecke aus?


----------



## Aleksej85 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Slipanlage Dahme*

Wir sind einfach von der Slipanlage gerade auch ca. 4 km rausgefahren.
Tiefe von 8m - 15m. Wir waren speziel nur auf Dorsch fixiert.
Es waren auch mehrere Boote Näher ans Ufer unterwegs.


----------

